# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία και ενισχυτής για ασθενές σήμα

## racedriver

Για περιοχή με ασθενές σήμα κατέληξα σε αυτή την κεραία:

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=454&page=1

*Ερώτηση 1*: Εδώ --> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/Documents/NEO-95_Manual.pdf  στη 2η σελίδα βλέπω ότι μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί είτε *οριζόντια*  είτε *κατακόρυφα*. Σε τι υπερτερεί και σε τι υστερεί ο κάθε τρόπος  τοποθέτησης;

*Ερώτηση 2*: Σε μαγαζί που επισκέφτηκα μου μίλησαν για την  εγκατάσταση 2 ενισχυτών. Ο ένας από τους δύο ενισχυτές θα είναι προενισχυτής μάλλον, π.χ. --> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=454&page=1 Αρκεί να τοποθετηθεί μόνο ο προενισχυτής ή μόνο ο ενισχυτής ή πράγματι  χρειάζονται και οι δύο;

Επιπλέον ο  προενισχυτής χρειάζεται κάποια τροφοδοσία; Εδώ --> http://www.alcad.net/02productos/fic...=9010008ti.swf  βλέπω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ζητά 24 V, αλλά δεδομένου ότι τοποθετείται  πάνω στην κεραία από που τα προμηθεύεται; Πρέπει να τραβηχτεί γραμμή από  την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού;


*Ερώτηση 3*: *Ενισχυτές γραμμής* --> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=459  και *ενισχυτές κεντρικής* --> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=458  Αυτές οι ορολογίες σχετίζονται και με κάποια διαφορά στη λειτουργία ή  αναφέρονται στον αριθμό των εισόδων - εξόδων των ενισχυτών;

*Ερώτηση 4*: Μεταξύ ενός ενισχυτή που προορίζεται για να  τοποθετηθεί στο τραπεζάκι της τηλεόρασης (π.χ. http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=459&page=1)  και ενός επιτοίχιου (π.χ. http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=459&page=1)  υπάρχουν διαφορές, για παράδειγμα καλύτερη θωράκιση ή ενίσχυση, που  κάνουν τον έναν τύπο καλύτερο του άλλου;

*Ερώτηση 5*: Πόσα dB διαφορά στην ενίσχυση των UHF θεωρούνται  αξιοσημείωτα ώστε να αποφασίσουμε με σιγουριά να προτιμήσουμε έναν  ενισχυτή έναντι ενός δεύτερου;

*Ερώτηση 6*: Τέλος στο ίδιο μαγαζί, μου είπαν πως είναι καλύτερο να  πάρω ίδια μάρκα ενισχυτή και κεραίας γιατί συνεργάζονται καλύτερα.  Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Όλοι οι ενισχυτές την ίδια εργασία δεν επιτελούν;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθειά σας!!

----------


## HFProject

Μην πάρεις τίποτα.

Όλα θα αλλάξουν στις 18 Ιουνίου με την DIGEA και την ψηφιακή εκπομπή.

Περίμενε...

----------


## racedriver

Η μετάδοση των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων στον αέρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δε διαφοροποιείται με τη μετάβαση στο ψηφιακό σήμα. Πάντα στο μέσο μεταφοράς (κανάλι) η μετάδοση είναι αναλογική!!

----------


## HFProject

Έχεις δίκιο αλλά κάνεις λάθος ταυτόχρονα.

Δεν θα σου αναπτύξω όλη τη θεωρία εδώ. Διάβασε για την ψηφιακή εκπομπή και λήψη.

----------


## racedriver

Ακόμη κι αν είναι όπως το λες δε βλέπω να υπάρχει θέμα γιατί ο  κατασκευαστής της κεραίας υποστηρίζει πως είναι βελτιστοποιημένη για DTT  (Digital Terestrial television).

Οπότε όποιος μπορεί να απαντήσει τις ερωτήσεις για τους ενισχυτές νομίζω πως δε θα κάνει άδικο κόπο.

----------


## sakis

ο τροπος που κανεις τις ερωτησεισ σου παραμετροποιει τις απαντησεις σε μεγαλο βαθμο  οποταν .... σε γενικες γραμμες :


ας το παρουμε απο την κατω πλευρα ...της τηλεορασης ... ολες οι τηλεορασεις εχουν AGC  δηλαδη αυτοματη ρυθμιση της εισοδου  αρα οτι σημα του στελνεις απο 65 -95 db  το ρυθμιζουν μονες τους ....δεν μπορουν να ρυθμισουν πιο πολυ η πιο λιγο σημα .

αρα αν υποθεσουμε  οτι 85 db  ειναι σουπερ αποδεκτο εως πολυ  μετα πρεπει να υπολογισεις τι απωλειες εχει αυτο στον δρομο ....ποσες πριζες ...ποσα μετρα καλωδιο ....ποσοι διακλαδωτες ??? ποια ειναι η δομη της εγκαταστασης .... ????


ετσι με λιγα λογια και χοντρικα θα ξερεις ακριβως ποσο σημα χρειαζεται να εχει η εξοδος του ενισχυτη σου ... εκει τα πραγματα ειναι λιγακι δυσκολα  και θελουν προσοχη  στο εξης απλο θεμα ....

ενας ενισχυτης με κερδος 22  db  δυστυχως εχει καποια ορια στην εισοδ και στην ξοδο .... για παραδειγμα ενας απλος ενισχυτης της MISTRAL  εχει 112 db  εξοδο και ρυθμιζομενη εισοδο απο 50-90 db  αν δεν κανω λαθος ...
αρα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα  ... αν εχεις μια κεραια που βγαζει 50 db  προσθετεις και τ 22 που σου βαζει ο ενισχυτης και αρα εχεις εξοδο 72....  πολυ λιγο γαι σχεδον οτιδηποτε  ( μεχρι να φτασει στην τηλεοραση μετα απο καλωδια ΔΙΑΚΛΑΔΩΤΕς ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΖΕΣ θα εχει γινει παλι 50 ) 

για να καταλαβεις ο μιστραλ θα μπορεσει να σου βγαλει 112 πρπει στην εισοδο του το σημα να ειναι μικροτερο η ισο με 90db 90+22=112

Αρα τι θελεις ???? η προενισχυτη ,η κεραια με ποιο μεγαλή εξοδο η ενισχυτη με ποιο ευαισθητη εισοδο κλπ κλπ κλπ ....

 ετσι οπωως στα λεω τα πραγματα δειχνουν παραπολυ απλα  αλλα στην ουσια δεν ειναι και τοσο ....Τα βασικα προβληματα που θα συναντησεις ειναι η πιθανοτητα σε ολο το φασμα ενα καναλι να σου φερνει κατω απο την κεραια 50 db και το αλλο 90  db   αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα που δυσκολα θα μαζευετει  και ακομα πιο δυσκολα οταν εκτος απο τα κυρια σηματα εχεις και απο πισω απο την κεραια σηματα  τα οποια δεν πρεπει να εμπλακουν με την κυρια ληψη ....

ενα τραναταχτο παραδειγμα ειναι τα Κατω  Πατησια τα οποια ειναι ενα σημειο το οποιο απεχει την ιδια αποσταση απο την παρνηθα και τον Υμμητο ...αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα οτι στην ουσια κανενα καναλι δεν ειναι καθαρο 100 %  γιατι η κεραια ας πουμε λαμβανει και απο μπρος και απο πισω  οποτε αν και σε καποια σημεια εχουν προβλεψει για τα μεγαλα καναλια ωστε το μεγα να ειναι στον υμητο στο καναλι 25 και στην παρνηθα καπου στο 60 για να μην κουτουλανε το ενα με το αλλο ....

καλη προσεγγιση αλλα  δεν λειτουργει 100% σωστα  γιατι εμπλεκονται στην μεση οι φιλαρμονικες και οι ανακλασεις ....

αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες ... πες μας και σε ποια περιοχη εισαι μηπως καποιος τοπικα σε βοηθησει παραπανω

----------


## sakis

ω ναι ....παιζει φυσικα και η κλασσικη περιπτωση του ελληναρα σουπερ large μαλακα ο οποιος παει στο καταστημα ζηταει την ακριβοτερη κεραι και τον δυνατοτερο ενισχυτη τα εγκαθιστα μοναχος του και μετα τρωει τα συκωτια του αφου δεν παιζει τιποτα απο το πολυ σημα εχουν μπουκωσει τα παντα με αποτελσμα μακραν χειροτερο απο μια φτηνη κεραια και εναν ενισχυτη 

Τοπικα για να απαντησω την 6η ερωτηση σου αυτο που σου ειπαν εχει καποια λογικη γιατι προιοντα του ιδιου κατασκευαστη υποτιθεται οτι δεν θα εχουν τα προβληματα εισοδου εξοδου που ανφερω παραπανω ....


αν βαλεις κεραια televes σε ενισχυτη ΜΑΤΕΛ θα δεις τα @@ μου .... ( ενω αν βαλεις κεραια televes με ενισχυτη televes θα δεις τα π@π@ια μου χα χα χα χα χα ) 

εκτος απο το αστειο εκεινο που θελω να πω ειδικα με την televes πρπει να εισαι προσεκτικος γιατι ενω ειναι ενα ξαιρετο προιον πολυ καλης ποιοτητας και κατασκευης αν και σχετικα ακριβο εχει παρα πολλα μοντελα τα οποια δεν συνεργαζονται απαραιτητα ολα μεταξυ τους ...εκει θελει προσοχη στις επιλογες σου

----------


## Arnoldone

Εγώ θα έπαιρνα μια fracarro απο Γκάγκα και θα ξεμπέρδευα μια για πάντα ... :Rolleyes:

----------


## racedriver

Η κεραία πάει για εγκατάσταση σε χωριό, σε ορεινή περιοχή. Γενικά με "μέτριες" κεραίες υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την εικόνα.

----------


## sat3x1

Στα χωριά που συνήθως έχουν αδύνατα σήματα (ένα από αυτά ειναι και το δικό μου) πιστεύω οτι χρειάζεται κεραία υψηλής απολαβής και ενισχυτής ιστού με πολύ χαμηλό συντελεστή θορύβου. Βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο αυτά, αλλά και πολλά άλλα που παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα και που δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναλυθούν εδώ. 

Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια ένα Ελληνικό ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό σε συνεργασία με ένα ιταλικό παρουσίαζε κάθε μήνα για 2 περίπου χρόνια μαθήματα εγκαταστάσεων κεραίων tv. Τα βρήκα ενδιαφέροντα και έτσι τα μάζευα σε ένα ντοσιέ. Πριν λίγο καιρό τα σκάναρα και τα μετέτρεψα σε ένα αρχείο pdf 223 σελίδων!!!
χάρη σ αυτό έμαθα πέντε πράγματα τα οποία με βοήθησαν στο μέτρο που μου ήταν δυνατό να βελτιώσω πολύ την εγκατάσταση και την λήψη μου. Παρ' όλο που τα μαθήματα είναι πολύ παλιά και προφανός έχουν βγεί σήμερα νέα προιόντα, πιστεύω (προσωπική εκτίμηση δεν είναι ειδικός) ότι οι βασικές αρχές στην λήψη ισχύουν μέχρι και σήμερα.
Πολλά από τά μαθήματα αυτά, από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνονται λίγο βαρετά γιατί αναλύονται συνεχώς μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις έχουν πολλούς
υπολογισμούς και πράξεις σε σημείο να σε πιάσει πονοκέφαλος! Αλλά έχει και εύκολα μαθήματα με πολλές επεξηγήσεις, παραδείγματα και εικόνες. Αυτά και μόνο να διαβάσει κάποιος, πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
Για να είναι πιο εύκολο να βρει κάποιος αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει άμεσα,
πρόσθεσα στο τέλος περιεχόμενα. Το αρχείο το έχω ανεβάσει σε αυτό το 
link: 
h**p://rapidshare.com/files/401384308/egkatastaseis_keraion_tv.rar
(αντικαταστήστε τα δύο αστεράκια με t (http)
και όποιος το θέλει μπορεί να το κατεβάσει... Υπομονή μόνο, γιατί το αρχείο είναι σχετικά μεγάλο 147MB.

----------

timekeeper (27-09-12)

----------


## SV1EDG

Γιάννη,ωραία δουλειά.Οι βασικές αρχές εκπομπής-λήψης είναι ίδιες.Χρήσιμα παραδείγματα.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια ένα Ελληνικό ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό σε συνεργασία με ένα ιταλικό παρουσίαζε κάθε μήνα για 2 περίπου χρόνια μαθήματα εγκαταστάσεων κεραίων tv. Τα βρήκα ενδιαφέροντα και έτσι τα μάζευα σε ένα ντοσιέ. Πριν λίγο καιρό τα σκάναρα και τα μετέτρεψα σε ένα αρχείο pdf 223 σελίδων!!!
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/40138430...keraion_tv.rar 147MB



Τι έχεις κάνει ρε ήρωα.. ΑΞΙΟΣ! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αρχίζω διάβασμα!!

----------


## leosedf

Απίστευτα χρήσιμο pdf.

----------


## sakis

> Στα χωριά που συνήθως έχουν αδύνατα σήματα (ένα από αυτά ειναι και το δικό μου) πιστεύω οτι χρειάζεται κεραία υψηλής απολαβής και ενισχυτής ιστού με πολύ χαμηλό συντελεστή θορύβου. Βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο αυτά, αλλά και πολλά άλλα που παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα και που δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναλυθούν εδώ. 
> 
> Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια ένα Ελληνικό ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό σε συνεργασία με ένα ιταλικό παρουσίαζε κάθε μήνα για 2 περίπου χρόνια μαθήματα εγκαταστάσεων κεραίων tv. Τα βρήκα ενδιαφέροντα και έτσι τα μάζευα σε ένα ντοσιέ. Πριν λίγο καιρό τα σκάναρα και τα μετέτρεψα σε ένα αρχείο pdf 223 σελίδων!!!
> χάρη σ αυτό έμαθα πέντε πράγματα τα οποία με βοήθησαν στο μέτρο που μου ήταν δυνατό να βελτιώσω πολύ την εγκατάσταση και την λήψη μου. Παρ' όλο που τα μαθήματα είναι πολύ παλιά και προφανός έχουν βγεί σήμερα νέα προιόντα, πιστεύω (προσωπική εκτίμηση δεν είναι ειδικός) ότι οι βασικές αρχές στην λήψη ισχύουν μέχρι και σήμερα.
> Πολλά από τά μαθήματα αυτά, από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνονται λίγο βαρετά γιατί αναλύονται συνεχώς μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις έχουν πολλούς
> υπολογισμούς και πράξεις σε σημείο να σε πιάσει πονοκέφαλος! Αλλά έχει και εύκολα μαθήματα με πολλές επεξηγήσεις, παραδείγματα και εικόνες. Αυτά και μόνο να διαβάσει κάποιος, πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
> Για να είναι πιο εύκολο να βρει κάποιος αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει άμεσα,
> πρόσθεσα στο τέλος περιεχόμενα. Το αρχείο το έχω ανεβάσει σε αυτό το 
> link: 
> ...



  η πιο απλα ενα απολο και φτηνο πεδιομετρο και φυσικα καποιον εμπειρο αρκετα για να μπορει να ερμηνευσει  τις ενδειξεις

----------


## sat3x1

> η πιο απλα ενα απολο και φτηνο πεδιομετρο και φυσικα καποιον εμπειρο αρκετα για να μπορει να ερμηνευσει τις ενδειξεις



Ναι συμφωνώ. Απο παλια ήθελα να πάρω ένα πεδιόμετρο αλλά τότε ήταν για τον ερασιτέχνη απλησίαστες ή τιμές. 
Έχω το μικρό κόκκινο digiair db και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Μικρό σε μέγεθος πολύ εύκολο στην χρήση και η τιμή του είναι χαμηλότερη απο ότι ήταν όταν πρωτο κυκλοφόρησε, ότι πρέπει για τον ερασιτέχνη.

----------


## jimk

πλεον μπορεις να βρεις μεταχειρισμενα με οθονη σε τιμες κατω απο 500 ευρω.

----------


## leosedf

Και σήμερα πλέον το θεωρώ αδύνατο για εναν ερασιτέχνη που θέλει να βάλει μια κεραία να δώσει 500 για να στήσει την κεραία στο σπίτι του.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Φίλε  RACEDRIVER   όλες  οι  επώνυμες  καλές  κεραίες  είναι  περίπου  το  ίδιο.  Αυτο  που  θα  σου  συνηστούσα  είναι  να δεις  απο  που  γίνεται  η  λήψη  απο  ε΄να  σημείο  η  απο  περισσότερα   και  αν  συμπίπτουν  οι  συχνότητες  δηλ. το  ένα  καναλι  παρεμβαλει  το  άλλο.  Επίσης  μήπως  καποιο  κανάλι  ειναι  αρκετά  ισχυρό  και  κάνει  υπεροδήγηση  στον  ενισχυτή  σου.   Ελεγξε  αυτο  και  γράψε.

----------


## jimk

παρε την flashd τις ikusi

----------


## jimgeo

Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα. Η βοήθειά σας θα μου ήταν πολύτιμη.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την επιλογή κεραίας και ενισχυτή σε μια πολύ δύσκολη περιοχή.


Αντιμετωπίζω εδώ και χρόνια το εξής πρόβλημα:


Από την ταράτσα μου δεν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή με κανένα αναμεταδότη ενώ η περιοχή χαρακτηρίζεται ως γούβα. Πολλοί από τα διπλανά σπίτια είχαν δυσκολία να "πίασουν" τηλεοπτικό σήμα , αλλά είναι και πιο κάτω στο δρόμο, και οι εγκαταστάτες τηλεοπτικών κεραιών δυσκολεύονται. Έχω βάλει τα βασικά (Start) κανάλια με δορυφόρο και εδώ και 5 χρόνια δεν έχω ασχοληθεί. Επειδή, όμως, έγινε μεγάλο το κόστος να συντηρώ δορυφορική σύνδεση αποφάσισα να το παλέψω μόνος μου φέτος, χωρίς τεχνικό.


Έχω προμηθευτεί:
1)    Κεραία πλέγμα με ενισχυτή για τις ανακλάσεις  http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=9062
2)    Κεραία τρίαινα 15dB  http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro..._id=1333104756
3)    Ενισχυτή 2 εισόδων 35 dB UHF  http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...3032904&page=1
4) Ενισχυτή 32 dB   http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=9400

 Όλα μαζί με κόστος 68€.


Θα το παλέψω με όλους τους τρόπους και ελπίζω να ξενοιάσω για πάντα από το κόστος της δορυφορικής.
Ακόμα και αν μου μείνουν κομμάτια αχρησιμοποίητα δεν με πειράζει. Θα δοκιμάσω τα πάντα (σε συνδυασμούς), κάτι που αποφεύγουν όσοι τεχνικοί μιλάνε για την περιοχή. Εννοείται χελιδόνα δεν πήρα καθώς δεν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή με αναμεταδότη, αφού είνα κατευθυντική κεραία.


Ερωτήσεις:
1) Μπορείτε να μου πείτε κάποια πρόταση για το ποίος θα ήταν ο πιθανότερος τρόπος να "βρω σήμα";
2) Είναι 3 ενισχυτές. Μπορώ να συνδέσω μετά το πλέγμα με εισχυτή και την τρίαιανα τον ενισχυτή διπλής εισόδου (ή ακόμα και την τρίανα στον ενισχυτή 32db και μετά και τις 2 κεραίες στον διπλής εισόδου ενισχυτή; Ομολογώ ότι αυτή είναι η ιδέα που έχω.);
3) Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα , νομίζω, αν οι 2 κεραίες μπουν στον ίδιο γερό ιστό. Έτσι;


Ευχαριστώ για την όποια απάντηση.

----------

